# New kid with bent front legs



## nursecat9 (Mar 18, 2013)

My mini nubian delivered 2 beautiful little girl kids last night. Both were very active right after birth, got up and walked and nursed. The one girl this morning is not as active as the other and her front legs dont straighten. 
Still nursing. Is this a deficiency of some sort?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

selenium and Vit. E is the normal treatment for weak newborn legs. Selenium deficiency is often the cause. But if you are saying they are fused and not just weak that could be more perminant. I have had kids with pretty rough look front or back legs slowly get better and out grow it. Hard to say with out seeing the little girl. But bent/weak legs are not all that uncommon.


----------



## nursecat9 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## nursecat9 (Mar 18, 2013)

Here is a pic of her. Its as if shes walking on her tip toes of her hooves.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

get some BoSe or Selnium vit e gel..might take a few days but they should straighten out.. make sure she eats , even if you need to help her or bottle her..you can message the legs ..My little man took over a week to get strong straight legs..but he is bouncing allover now...best of luck


----------



## nursecat9 (Mar 18, 2013)

Thank you so. Is one beter than the other? Also, what would dosing be for these? Thanks! Cathy


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

BoSe is better, works faster but it RX so you need toget it from a vet, Selnium Vit E gel is what I use nd I give one click ( its a tube with a slider click thingy lol) its once a month for the gel...tractor supply and many feed stores carry this...BoSe is 1/2 cc....There is another med called MuSe ..its for horses...dont let your vet give you that..its not safe for goats, although knowledgeable vets can decide safe dosage..I wouldnt want to chance it..Im paranoid that way


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

nursecat9 said:


> The one girl this morning is not as active as the other and her front legs dont straighten.
> Still nursing. Is this a deficiency of some sort?


If they are bent under at the fetlock joint, it is because of a lack of room in the uterus. You can treat and they will straighten up at roughly a 5 to 10 days, or you can leave it alone and they will straighten up at roughly a 5 to 10 days.


----------



## nursecat9 (Mar 18, 2013)

So good to know. Being new, I thought maybe I missed something. Today is day 6, and I did treat. When she stands, they appear better. When walking, they are the same. Thank you so much for the advice. Cathy


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

it takes time for selenium treatment to get working..hope she improves for you..she is a doll..


----------



## nursecat9 (Mar 18, 2013)

How soon after kidding will my doe go back into heat?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm not sure about the mini/mix, they could be like the ND's and come in year round, or like their standard cousins starting in the fall...you should keep her separate from the buck, jic. You don't want her bred again soon.


----------



## nursecat9 (Mar 18, 2013)

Thank you! I dont keep a buck, but shes been very vocal since last night and romping with the other older girls. Shes usually very laid back. Just acting different.... Cathy


----------

